# IKC -International Karate Championships



## Kenpolane (Jun 22, 2002)

I read somewhere that the IKC will be held this year on the east coast. I have never been to the IKC, how do you think it will compare to past Championships in Long Beach? And do any of you have any info on when and where it will be this year?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 22, 2002)

And Doreen Cogliandro is hosting it.   Here's her site, you'll get all the information on there.  I'm going to do my darnest to be there.  I have a friend in Oklahoma who is going to compete

IKC 2003, Buffalo, NY 

Hope this helps.  

dot
:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jun 23, 2002)

The European International Karate Championships are to be held in Boston by Doreen Cogliandro in 2003.

Frank Trejo and Jon Ramsey will behosting their International Martial Arts Championships and Convention in Long Beach On February 14th, 2003.

Mrs. Parker and Family are going to try to bring back the Original Long Beach International Karate Championships in the summer of 2004.

Everybody wants the Internationals, but whose will you go to? and why?

Hasta,
Billy "The International Man Of Mystery" Lear  

P.S. Gou is gay! He said so on another forum.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

Keep dreaming fruity pants.
:hammer:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> Everybody wants the Internationals, but whose will you go to? and why?
> *



I wanted to go to Mr. Trejo's last year, and I hope to go in 2003.  
I will also try to go to the IKC in summer 2004 now that I know about it.  Thank you! 

However, Mr. Trejo picked up the torch and deserves to be supported in my opinion.  

I will make an effort to go to the first 1-2 IKC's.  But all things being equal, I'll prefer Mr. Trejo's tournament since he has found a way to succeed where the IKC failed.  I am not opposed to supporting both, but as I say, if forced to choose, I'll take the IMACC.

I don't feel any obligation to compete in the European IKC so I have no plans to attend.  If things work out that I can go when it is in the US, I might like to try it.  But how can it be the European IKC if it is held in the US/outside of Europe?  This seems strange to me.
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 23, 2002)

likely attempt to put a contingent to go to the Boston tourny, if nothing else to see a bunch of you clowns.  Boston is only aout 450-500 miles away.


----------



## Les (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpolane _
> 
> *I read somewhere that the IKC will be held this year on the east coast. I have never been to the IKC, how do you think it will compare to past Championships in Long Beach? And do any of you have any info on when and where it will be this year? *



The 2002 Europeans were held in Spain in May. 
2003 will be in Boston.

I wasn't there myself, as I'm not permitted to take part in the event.

However, I understand from friends that the event was very good, not only from the tournament point of view, but also some exceptionally good seminars.

Just wish I could have been there.

Les


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *I wasn't there myself, as I'm not permitted to take part in the event. <snip> Just wish I could have been there.*



Why couldn't you? Did ya kill someone?


----------



## Les (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Why couldn't you? Did ya kill someone? *



Gou,

The only time I might kill someone in a tournament is if any spectators die laughing.

It's a political thing, but it would not be appropiate to discuss it here on a forum.

if you really want to know, I'll drop you an e-mail later.

Les


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *It's a political thing, but it would not be appropiate to discuss it here on a forum. if you really want to know, I'll drop you an e-mail later.*



No. I think I know what you are talking about and I don't like it. But I'm not into politics so I don't care that much. I don't think however I'd like having to ask permission to _"play"_ and then being told I can't. Sux to be you.

But if you're happy then, _"You go girl!"_


----------



## Seig (Jun 23, 2002)

Gou,
Are you planning on being there?


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

Why would I?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why would I? *



Why *wouldn't *  you?


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Why wouldn't   you? *



It's in Boston. I'm in Canada. It's for Kenpoists. It's money I can spend on something else. I don't have a way there. I don't have a place to stay. I don't have the time off work. I don't like most people in general and listening to a bunch of Kenpoists discuss their art and try to use big words so they sound smarter doesn't appeal to me. Plus the bickering about who is better, what association is best blah blah blah...

Shall I continue?


----------



## Seig (Jun 23, 2002)

I thought we could hook up, laugh at people and go get a drink and some food.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

I'd go to see friends maybe but I don't know if I could handle all these yahoos going on and on and on about Kenpo. Not without wanting to give them all a hockey stick in the wee wee.

I will be at Jeff Blay's August Kenpo camp in NY state though. I like Jeff. He never bugs me about Kenpo. So when I am there and he's training in Kenpo. I join him. Why? Just 'cause I go where the fun is baby and Jeff makes Kenpo fun.

Of course after the camp I immediatly run home and scrub my self for hours to get rid of the Kenpo smell. But that's another story.

Must...get...clean...


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2002)

Do you have a link about that?


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 24, 2002)

Jeff Blay is also known as BIG GUY here on martialtalk and is one of the first sponsors. 

His website is http://www.jkkenpo.com

The camp is in august.


----------



## Roland (Jun 24, 2002)

Mrs. Cogliandro has 3 hotels ready for people planning on attending.
 I was just there at the start of June to do some training, and found out that 2 of the hotels are booked solid already. Apparently the Irish have taken one over completely.
Soooooooooooo, if you are planning to go, book early.
 Should be a lot of fun, if you register early you get the camp, dinner & tourny for a great price too.


----------

